
Ninja Launcher – Curated set of best services to get started with your website - skolos
https://www.ninjalauncher.com
======
KKolos
I have started many projects and needed to figure out what services to use
without breaking the bank. I put together a checklist to get started. I
noticed that even when following the detailed checklist each project setup is
long and tedious and takes away from the momentum and excitement of working on
a new idea. I created this website to reduce the barriers of working on new
ideas. Let me know if you think it's interesting and useful.

